# Answering Common Questions



## Flaredevil (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi everyone, it's my first post here, but I have been on this site for a year now







.

Regardless of the above, I made this board to make a list of FAQ's and answers. Try to help me out here, I'll add to the list with your suggestions.









FAQ

1. Q:How Can You Tell The Difference Between A Male And A Female Piranha?
A: Piranhas are not sexually dimorphic, meaning that it is impossible to tell their gender before spawning. There are few however which you can see the difference such as Pygopristis denticulata.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I do believe that is true


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

on board

Actually sexually dimorphic means that you can see the difference between male and female, so most piranhas are not sexually dimorphic. Note that some piranha are sexually dimorphic though (Pygopristis denticulata, maybe others)


----------



## Flaredevil (Jun 16, 2006)

ty boontje

much appreciated









(added)


----------

